# Thinking about signing the books.



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

thegoldenboy said:


> 1st Year Journeyman, discontent with where I'm at within my company.
> 
> Should I?
> 
> ...


Have you run across Bruce Hartledge yet? Have is one of local hand and I sure he could give you advice on the questions you ask.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

to be honest goldboy, i've been hungry enough to sign up w/satan , if he offered some real work


good luck to you

~CS~


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

You are working now? How long before you get out if you hit the books?


----------



## henderson14 (Oct 23, 2010)

thegoldenboy said:


> 1st Year Journeyman, discontent with where I'm at within my company.
> 
> Should I?
> 
> ...


Are you crazy? The out of work list is years in most locals.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> You are working now? How long before you get out if you hit the books?


Another guy within the company is inquiring and is scheduling an after hours meeting for us. So far the head count for this meeting is 5 from our shop. From what I've heard, there is nobody on the bench at the moment. 

Another one of our guys last day was today, another one has one week left. Company morale is at an all time low.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Brother Noah said:


> Have you run across Bruce Hartledge yet? Have is one of local hand and I sure he could give you advice on the questions you ask.


No, I have not. I know the Halls training director and we've had a few conversations but this was prior to holding a license.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Whenever I see high turnover, I immediately look at management.

Did they hire some new PMs or GFs?


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Nothing better than a fresh start. Hows the books looking?


----------

